# Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon



## Wanderfalke-0815 (28. April 2018)

*Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Hallo
Ich würde gern mir das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon kaufen und sehe gerade, dass das Mainboard 2 8polige Stecker für die CPU hatt.
Ich habe mich gefragt ob man beide belegen muss oder nicht.
Und ob wenn man beide belegen muss das Bequit Dark Power 550 Watt die nötigen Anschlüsse besitz. 
Danke für Antworten.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Du musst nicht beide belegen. Einer sollte reichen. Studiere mal das Handbuch. Da sollte was dazu stehen.
Das Dark Power hat übrigens Stecker für beide Anschlüsse.


----------



## Wanderfalke-0815 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Danke


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Hi Wanderfalke-0815,

Ich hoffe, du kannst dich mittlerweile auch an deinem MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon erfreuen, deine Frage ist ja schon knapp 2 Monate her.
Ich selber benutze auch nur einen 8-Pol-Stecker, da meinbeQuiet! Pure Power 9 nur einen über hat, die anderen benötige ich für die Grafikkarte.

Konkret zur Frage, wieso überhaupt 2 mal 8-Pol für die CPU, hatte ich vor Kurzem ein Video von der8auer im MSI Deutschland Channel auf Youtube gesehen, das dies perfekt erklärt:
YouTube

Und falls du doch noch nicht beim X470 Gaming Pro Carbon zugeschlagen haben solltest, wie wäre es mit dem kleinen Test, den ich durchführen durfte? 
MSI X470 GAMING PRO Carbon - MSI Test-IT 7.0 - Mai 2018


----------



## Becks-Gold- (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Ich habe auch das Pro Carbon, welches seit gestern an meinem ebenfalls neuen Seasonic focus+ hängt. Da war auch nur ein 8pol kabel bei. Da ich gerade meinen alten Pc zerlegt und alle Einzelteile wieder schön einpackt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meinem BQ straight Power 480w E9 ein zweiter 8-Pol Cpu stecker bei ist. Meine Frage nun ob die Kabel einfach kompatibel sind. Optisch sehen die nämlich  gleich aus und Spannungstechnsich sollte sich ja auch nicht sonderlich viel verändert haben; dann würde ich eben das Kabel vom BQ nehmen.
LG


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Das E9 hat keine zwei 8 Pin CPU Strippen. Da musst du dich irren.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

@Threshold du könntest recht haben. Ich mal mein Netzteil von BQ austauschen müssen und habe vielleicht daher das zweite Kabel... Also die Frage hat sich damit geklärt, bleibt noch offen ob ich das Kabel auch bei meinem seasonic verwenden darf.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Nein, keine Kabel mischen.
Der Rechner sollte auch mit einem 8 Pin Anschluss starten.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Rechner läuft 1a: Wie der 8auer in dem Video von therealjeanputz zeigt, wären 2 für die stabi besser.  Und die 7€invest für ein weiteres PSU Kabel ist es mir wert. Habe gestern auch gelesen, dass mischen nicht so einfach ist. Da muss ich die Belegung vom NT wissen, was aber rauszubekommen sein sollte. Ich frage mich nur wie man das dann mit gesleevten Kabeln macht?!? Gibts da welche, die auf das jeweilige NT abgestimmt sind oder muss man alle pins selbst festlegen und abstimmen?


----------



## D3N$0 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Netzteil Kabel bitte nie mischen! Kann unschönen Elektrogestank verursachen 
Bei den gesleevten Kabeln kauft man sich welche die für das jeweilige Netzteil geeignet sind. Da mischt man auch nicht bunt durch. Bei den Kits steht eigentlich immer dabei für welches Netzteil die Kabel sind.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Und wieder einmal schlauer geworden. Danke für die Antworten euch beiden. Dann such ich mir ein gesleevtes PSU Kabel, welches für mein Seasonic passt und die Sache ist geritzt.
LG


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für MSI X470 Gaming pro carbon*

Falls die Frage nach dem warum aufkommt.

Die Käbel von Netzteilen sind nur auf der Ausgangsseite, nicht aber auf der Netzteilseite genormt.
Auf der Netzteilseite können die Hersteller quasi machen was sie wollen.


----------

